# Match.com



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

On a whim, I signed up for Match.com and one of the first people I saw is my husband! We have been separated for 7 months, but this is still so hard. Does it ever get easier?


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know. I'm in my own hell right now.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes it does, it just takes time and focusing on yourself. Someday there will be a point where you reach indifference.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I got married from that site.


----------



## allowingthecakeeating (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG, that would suck! But the cool thing is that you were ready to take the plunge also. I would assume that is progress.


----------



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah, makes me think I'm not really ready to take the plunge after all


----------



## lost hunter (Dec 13, 2012)

Specialplace...We all have good days and bad days. I now have more good than bad, but the smallest thing can turn a good day bad, but I have yet to find anything turn a bad day good. Just keep you head up and keep working on you, and the rest will fall into place. I wish I could tell you when this will happen, but it is different for all of us, just know that it will happen. Good Luck!


----------



## hank_rea (Mar 13, 2013)

lol...I just made a profile there as well. Not even 2 hours ago. I think what will help me get over my stbxw is just trying to find someone else. I winked at a few ladies and one already winked back. Way prettier than my stbx is as well. :smthumbup:

I dunno, may be too soon to start looking for someone new (I got separated a week ago, and served my divorce papers on Friday) but this may be the only way to convince myself that there is no hope of saving my marriage---give up on hanging on for that chance of reconciliation.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

specialplace said:


> On a whim, I signed up for Match.com and one of the first people I saw is my husband! We have been separated for 7 months, but this is still so hard. Does it ever get easier?


I don't know how the site works, but did they Match you two?


----------



## Awakening2012 (Apr 13, 2012)

specialplace said:


> On a whim, I signed up for Match.com and one of the first people I saw is my husband! We have been separated for 7 months, but this is still so hard. Does it ever get easier?


Acckkkk -- ouch! That must have been so painful -- I am so sorry! Have the two of you discussed the intetions of the separation -- i.e. is it clearly headed for D, or had you discussed potential for possible R and not seeing others during the separation?

Best Wishes, - A12


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

It does get better.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

